# How to get architects to spec my cmu's



## Kparthmer (Mar 17, 2011)

I would like to approach local architects about having cmu's manufactured by my company, spec'ed for jobs. Any advice?


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Send some samples to the Archys your trying to work with. 

Is your product better than the other CMU's on the market?

Is your product cheaper?

Sell your self and your products make them believe, like you do, that yours is the first and only choice for CMU's.

Good luck Chad


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah, now I think I understand what you are saying.

You want to talk to Architects about having them specify the Concrete Masonry Units that your company manufactures on their plans.

You can probably find most of them at your local bar or pub since most of them are drunken lowlifes anyway.

Catch them at about 11:30 PM when they are totally blitzed but still able to sign a contract.

Just my 2 cents.

Andy.


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

Kparthmer said:


> I would like to approach local architects about having cmu's manufactured by my company, spec'ed for jobs. Any advice?



In my market, even though an Architect specifies or writes a spec around a particular product, most of them will consider and generally accept a different product as long as it is equal to that which is specified, the warranty doesn't change and we attest the product is equal to or better than that which is specified. My bet is that most Architects across the country are similar. Perhaps devoting your time to masons would be time better spent.

However, anything you can do to get your name out there has to be good. Good luck.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Supahflid said:


> In my market, even though an Architect specifies or writes a spec around a particular product, most of them will consider and generally accept a different product as long as it is equal to that which is specified, the warranty doesn't change and we attest the product is equal to or better than that which is specified. My bet is that most Architects across the country are similar. Perhaps devoting your time to masons would be time better spent.


Same here. Talk to the masonary contractors


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have CMUs with any special shape utility, strength, texture, color or properties that make them different?

Architects usually just spec the basic ASTM C90 for CMUs. This is an old, minimal spec that has not been changed appreciably for about 70 years. It is so minimal that it is not a factor in the manufacturing. As an example, the minimum strength requirement is 1900 psi on the net area and I have made 8500 psi units with little extra cement and water. It is very costly and difficult to make low strength CMUs with modern equipment.

It (a CMU) has to be superior in quality and features AND the service and reliability must be superior to get a good contractor to buy it, let alone trying to re-educate an architect. We were the highest priced producer and sold over 3,000,000 block one year to a contractor with the promise that we would not sell to anyone else cheaper, although there were cheaper block in the market. They also paid our price increases according to an escalation schedule based on the delivery date. - They were also our best sales organization when it came to architects, developers and G.C.s.

You need a real unique feature (not a gimmick), good service and above all, the highest quality.


----------



## Kparthmer (Mar 17, 2011)

I appreciate everyones comments. I primarily approach masons, but I am always trying to expand my list of contacts...especially with not as many jobs available in my area.


----------



## bcoll11 (Mar 22, 2011)

I work at an architecture firm...here's what you do: Stop by their office with some small samples, literature, and most important...some food. A box of donuts usually does the job.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

It has to be a very dumb architect or spec writer that can be bought with a donut and have to drink his own coffee. - Anyone can buy donuts, including competitive products, but documented performance, technical information (including specific code approvals/test reports) and a professional in-office seminar is a good way to open the door. Credibility is necessary if it anything appreciably above the current products.

It is a tough road to hoe to get a specific product specified, considering there are many big producers (internationally owned) that can supply all the information they need to specify. - Don't forget the term "or equal" and that is easy to prove considering what can be done with concrete block compared to the rediculous minimum standards in most specs.

I have seen many complexes of 15 - 20 loadbearing block buildings (6" block of 5 strengths per building and certified, color coded before delivery and stockpiling where the block supplier was selected before the building was detailed). When I asked the engineer and architects what code and specifications they used, they said "We use your codes (U.S.), but we use them better and do not be swayed by prices". they selected the same mortar and grout for all buildings because of the ability to use a plant mixing facility. - This is an extreme example, but has been repeated for several decades.

Architectural units are a smaller market and can be easily copied or matched since the general manufacturing processes are quite uniform in the industry. If there are larger projects, the big guns (producers) can be aimed and do anything since they have many derivations in other countries.

If this is a patented product, be aware that there has to be the ability to protect the patent since few are "bullet-proof" and someone can come up with a "new improved" product and file a suit. The last court case I was involved in was for a product and the legal fees on one side were over $750,000 when I first saw the situation.


----------



## bcoll11 (Mar 22, 2011)

concretemasonry said:


> It has to be a very dumb architect or spec writer that can be bought with a donut


I'm not saying I would use your product because you gave me a 25 cent donut. We have reps stopping by all the time, in addition to getting countless peices of mail and e-mails about different products. I can't spend all day reading about every one of them. If there's a donut next to it, I might spend a few minutes looking at it...which makes it all the more possible I'd think about it next time I'm searching for a product.

That's all assuming you have something special, and not just a typical CMU.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

bcol11 -

That is precisely why I made a joke of the donuts. Anyone can made a minimal CMU because the products speced are just meeting the too low minimum ASTM standards and not what could be used. It takes both a supplier and a contractor to educate "professionals" (which I am one of) to aid the poorly educated architects and engineers in the U.S. into the value.

Unfortunately, in the U.S., most specifiers and contractors have absolutely no imagination on what can be done unless someone opens their eyes. The designers do what they get awarded based on pictures and a percentage and contractors bid on a sf takeoff and buy on unit price.

To the original poster, your market area is a low growth and volume market based on tradtitional practices, so you have your work cut out when it comes creating significant volumes, since the block business is a volume business. I was with a one plant private producer for 20 years that made as many as 16,000,000 block per year. Our business was 85% to to masonry contractors (70% residential and 30% commercial) and 15 % to G.C.s that did their own masonry. - Specialty markets were not as profitable as the local mason contractors that were buying quality and service, but they provided the image to do what no one else could do.The smaller masonry contractors got the benefit of guaranteeing what block they used so they could justify their there price. We never initially bid a controlled job at anything less than 2 -5 cents/unit above the market price for plain units because the customer loyalty, project details and real schedules were unknown.


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

bcoll11 said:


> I'm not saying I would use your product because you gave me a 25 cent donut. We have reps stopping by all the time, in addition to getting countless peices of mail and e-mails about different products. I can't spend all day reading about every one of them. If there's a donut next to it, I might spend a few minutes looking at it...which makes it all the more possible I'd think about it next time I'm searching for a product.
> 
> That's all assuming you have something special, and not just a typical CMU.


What if the donut had sugar sprinkles on it? What about jelly filled? Topped with chocolate? Surely I can buy you with one of those types!:whistling


----------



## Raywill49 (Jul 30, 2010)

Love the sarcastic humor on here. The proper approach is to be a resource for the architectural community. Demonstrate to the designers how CMU wall systems meet their needs as compared to other wall system materials. As you build product awareness and trust, the architects will begin to design your materials more often and will give you more opportunity to sell. You promote to the architects and sell to the mason (as previously stated). In order to sell more, you must have strong relationships on both sides. In the end, if you do not have a superior product, impeccable service and the low price, you will sell nothing.


----------

